# Halloween-Practice Run....mmmm blood thirsty



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 28, 2008)

You guessed it im gonna be a vampire for Halloween!
yay so excited!
I get to dress up for work that day and im going to my first Halloween party =]

Anywho this is just my practice run. I plan to put way more detail into it that day =] o yeah and FANGS! duh =]

What i used.
MAC
NC20 Studio Finish Concealer
Invisible Powder
Danger Zone MES
Smolder Kohl
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Sketch e/s
Brun e/s
Nightmoth l/l
Blacktrack Fluidline
#7lash
#36 Lash
Red Glitter
Theatrical Blood Capsules







http://i34.tinypic.com/bg21qq.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/15mem12.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sexiets Vampire I've ever seen!! You look HOT!! Great look!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 28, 2008)

You are so amazingly talented! *_bows dow* _lol.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Sexiets Vampire I've ever seen!! You look HOT!! Great look!_

 
thanks babe =]


----------



## RobinG (Oct 28, 2008)

I love it. I have said it before I LOVE your creations, not to mention your to die for brows.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome vampire look! I love the red shadow and dark lips!!! I also decided I'm going to be a Vampire for Halloween. I just had a spare pair of fangs layin' around the house and didn't wanna buy a costume.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Starbright211 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 

 
_I love it. I have said it before I LOVE your creations, not to mention your to die for brows._

 
aww i really have no brows =[
just half haha


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_awesome vampire look! I love the red shadow and dark lips!!! I also decided I'm going to be a Vampire for Halloween. I just had a spare pair of fangs layin' around the house and didn't wanna buy a costume. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hooray!
i cant wait to wear my fangs!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 28, 2008)

great job! looks amazing!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_












_

 
<3333


----------



## MACisME (Oct 28, 2008)

you're beautiful! =)


----------



## Cinci (Oct 28, 2008)

great job!  I''m gonna be a vampire for halloween too.. I ordered fangs and a pair of contact lenses...  hopefully they get here in time!!  I've been looking for some vampireish makeup and im gonna use your FOTD for inspiration..  Thanks!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2008)

this is super badass.


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

GREAT JOB STEPH!!!! Youve become an amazing MUA!!! my internet wifey....remember....from GLAMRUS EYES on myspace likea year or 2 ago?


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_great job!  I''m gonna be a vampire for halloween too.. I ordered fangs and a pair of contact lenses...  hopefully they get here in time!!  I've been looking for some vampireish makeup and im gonna use your FOTD for inspiration..  Thanks!_

 
cool!
i wish i had lenses but i have no subscription =[ where did u get urs?


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *davidsito987* 

 
_GREAT JOB STEPH!!!! Youve become an amazing MUA!!! my internet wifey....remember....from GLAMRUS EYES on myspace likea year or 2 ago? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha si davidsito <333 muah!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 28, 2008)

This is fvcking hot.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fancyfacebeater* 

 
_cool!
i wish i had lenses but i have no subscription =[ where did u get urs?_

 
prescription* lol


----------



## Cinci (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fancyfacebeater* 

 
_cool!
i wish i had lenses but i have no subscription =[ where did u get urs?_

 
I ordered mine from clearlycontacts.ca (I think the american site version is coastalcontacts.com)

You can get them without a prescription.  If you look on the site under Halloween Contacts they have a whole bunch of different ones..  I wanted the Underworld or Lestat RX contacts..   But those took a week to create and wouldn't get here in time..   So I ordered the Angelic ones, which were much cheaper anyways..  I also ordered the Temptress ones..


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 29, 2008)

This is fucking gorgeous, can't wait to see the final version!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_I ordered mine from clearlycontacts.ca (I think the american site version is coastalcontacts.com)

You can get them without a prescription.  If you look on the site under Halloween Contacts they have a whole bunch of different ones..  I wanted the Underworld or Lestat RX contacts..   But those took a week to create and wouldn't get here in time..   So I ordered the Angelic ones, which were much cheaper anyways..  I also ordered the Temptress ones.._

 
awesome thanks! mow that i think of it i have heard of that site =]


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the lips they look great


----------



## florabundance (Oct 29, 2008)

Amaazing. I want your skills please lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 29, 2008)

You look freakin SEXY!!! Looove this...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 29, 2008)

Gorgeous Makeup! 
U R 1 Sexy Vampire! Luv it!
I'm curious to see the rest of your costume


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 29, 2008)

Amazing. Seriously.

I'm probably going to be a glam vampire for Halloween... wish I had half your skills!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Gorgeous Makeup! 
U R 1 Sexy Vampire! Luv it!
I'm curious to see the rest of your costume_

 
thanks hun!
my costume is nothing special.
Just a cute black dress, fishnets, and boots.
Didnt feel like spending 100 dollars on bad quality itchy costume haha


----------



## dcmo (Oct 29, 2008)

You look HOT!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 29, 2008)

oh wow that looks hot!!!

could u do a tutorial on this look???


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 30, 2008)

Hot!!!


----------



## GirlyGoth (Oct 30, 2008)

This is amazing!
How did you get the side angle on the shadow so good?


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GirlyGoth* 

 
_This is amazing!
How did you get the side angle on the shadow so good?_

 
wipes


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 31, 2008)

AWESOME!!!

Wow, I am in awe....!!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Oct 31, 2008)

Stunning!!


----------



## Jot (Oct 31, 2008)

totally fantastic


----------



## carpenoctem (Oct 31, 2008)

That is amazing!


----------



## makeba (Oct 31, 2008)

Whoa. you sexy vamp you!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow amazing!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 31, 2008)

wow, u're so talented! u look amazing!!


----------



## shootout (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, that's gorgeous.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 31, 2008)

LOVE it, if I could dress up like a vampire every day I would....


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 1, 2008)

YOUR SO DAMN HOTT


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 1, 2008)

You are one *HOT* vampire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how clearly defined the outer edge of your eye is, it's so sharp and goes perfect with this look.


----------



## joey444 (Nov 1, 2008)

This looks hot girl!! I hope you had fun at work AND your party!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow! Great job!!!


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG! that is hot! your rissrose2 from youtube right?


----------

